# Interesting...



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2012)

I ran across this site the other day, and I found some of the 'facts' quite interesting. You have to scroll down just a bit to get to the list... Thought you all might enjoy:

http://www.morlanwoodgifts.com/MM011.ASP?pageno=76


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2012)

I stumbled across it about a week ago myself. 600,000 board ft in the General Sherman sequoia - that would keep ya in turning blanks.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I loved reading the wood facts


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2012)

I just looked at it again because of your link, and nothing that I can find has changed in the last 6 or 7 years when I visited it the first time. It is a very informative site but I'm not sure about any recent updates? It seems very stagnant.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I just looked at it again because of your link, and nothing that I can find has changed in the last 6 or 7 years when I visited it the first time. It is a very informative site but I'm not sure about any recent updates? It seems very stagnant.



That may be true... The photo of the site owner looks a bit like my older brother's highschool yearbook photo...


----------

